# favorite plant accenting fish?



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Reading though the judge comments on aquascaping competitions, it was obvious how much fish choice impacted how well your tank does when competing. Most of the tanks I saw were single species. I love communities myself, I don't think I'd be able to get myself any lower than five species in my current tank.

I don't think I have a favorite. maybe platies, their colors look so nice against the green, and unlike most fish, they swim through the plants, and around them, aking everything look so nice.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

A lot of this concerns scale. Big fish in small tanks is a big no-no.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I know I sound like a broken record, but I still think Rummy noses are one of the nicest accents in a planted tank the way the streak through the plants.

Like you Lauren, I like the smaller schooling fish to accent the plants. I do try to keep it down to one or two species of schoolers in one tank though so they don't clash.

I know many, many people use Discus in their displays, and they are beautiful, but there are times that they distract from the overall theme of the scaping.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you need a really large tank to show discus effectively and many of the less-than-natural appearing strains get poor marks in the judging. Congo tetras are fabulous if you have enough space and again, I have to agree with Jan about rummies. They're absolutely great to watch & school very tightly. I'm also a big fan of dwarf chiclids. They can be absolutely stunning little jewels while not being in-your-face all the time.


----------



## Chlorophyll_Addict (Mar 23, 2006)

altums are very elegant but cost a bundle. many of amano's tanks have altums in them. a shoal of cardinals is absolutely breathtaking too. if i had the cash i would go for a tank with a shoal of cardinals. but you dont want them to be the main eye-catcher in the tank.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

then go for green neons[Paracheirodon simulans]...great for smaller tanks 20-80 gallon. very soothing to the eyes...
i like gold tetras[Hemigrammus armstrongyi]...looks very nice in dark tanks


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Another good one for small tanks is Hyphessobrycon amandae - the ember tetra. Stands out beautifully against green aquascapes and will school fairly well. Especially if there is a pair of apistos or pelvicachromis in the tank to keep them in line


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

cardinals get my vote

rummies are great too but not quite as much of a wow factor as the above

Of course soon all of my rummies and cards will become altum food....


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Cardinal's and neons are great looking/schooling, but very very very popular IMO. Kind of standard and a bit boring and unoriginal. I went with white clouds after I got a hitchhiker that had very nice coloration. Then I went back to the LFS and bought 20 for $2. Small, okay schooling, and very nice color when you get close.
Cheap, too!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess I'm one of the oddballs...

My tank has a school of Bloodfin Tetras & a school of Lemon Tetras which really make the tank fun with the plants!


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sort of odd also, I enjoy black-and-white type fish with my plants. It provides and interesting contrast. Black neons, rasporas (sort of black/red), yoyo loach, cories, and otos are all B&W fish that have been in my planted tanks.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

TetraFreak said:


> I guess I'm one of the oddballs...
> 
> My tank has a school of Bloodfin Tetras & a school of Lemon Tetras which really make the tank fun with the plants!


yeah lemon tetras are cool for big tanks...120g above. otherwise the neons and rummies tend to disappear!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

standoyo said:


> yeah lemon tetras are cool for big tanks...120g above. otherwise the neons and rummies tend to disappear!


I've never had a problem with even the smallest neons disappearing...

Lemons only get to about 2" and are quite docile from tmy experiences with them!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

For small tanks my pick would be a school of jelly bean tetras, which are becoming more available at the LFS, & a few emperor tetras for some contrast.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I have fancy guppies now and they are pretty cool. Easy to care for and eat a bit of algae.all different ages in that tank too. I sure like the look of all those tight schooling tetras however and i also really like the look of a school of pencilfish or headstanders which I have never kept yet .


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

TetraFreak said:


> I've never had a problem with even the smallest neons disappearing...
> 
> Lemons only get to about 2" and are quite docile from tmy experiences with them!


haha must be because of how dark and plant packed my tanks are...


----------

